
SoftBank’s Arm Fired Its China CEO – But That Doesn't Mean He's Leaving - aspenmayer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-20/softbank-s-arm-fired-china-ceo-wu-for-starting-competing-fund
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://outline.com/hdA8aJ](https://outline.com/hdA8aJ)

